# Surrogacy



## Aka mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

I was trying to search the forum but forgot how or they moved it or something.







: But anyways I wanted to find out info on Gestational Surrogacy. Has anyone considered it, done it? I am not in need of it, but am interested in becoming one for an infertile family. I want to be fully educated on it before I take such a big step!


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2004)

I am a GS and would be happy to talk with you about it. Just send me a PM or email through my profile.


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

Hi, I am working on becoming a surrogate for the first time. I have a couple and contracts are signed. I'm just waiting to ovulate... I haven't since my ds was born 11.5 months ago. I am going the Traditoinal route.
I will PM you a good website that gave me so much information...
Good luck!!!!


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey there Sherri and Chrissie! We have a thread going over in 'Finding your Tribe' for mamas interested surrogacy. If you have time and ya want to, your advice and experience is welcomed.

Chrissie~Good luck TTC!

~Trish


----------

